# GOP To FAA: Drop Dead



## Synthaholic (Aug 2, 2011)

*GOP To FAA: Drop Dead*


The Republican House went on vacation without reauthorizing the  Federal Aviation Administration, furloughing 4000 federal workers and  stranding tens of thousands of workers who cant continue  already-started construction projects.  They are holding reauthorization hostage to provisions that would weaken workers collective bargaining rights.  This is going to cost $1.2 billion in lost passenger tax revenue. Even Republican Senator Kay Bailey Hutchison is blasting the GOPs negligence. 

Were getting ready to leave for a  month. We should not shut down the FAA because of a rider put on the  extension of the FAA legislation that has not been negotiated,  Hutchison said.


*It is not honorable for the House to send an extraneous amendment on a funding extension, she said.*


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 2, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> *GOP To FAA: Drop Dead*
> 
> 
> The Republican House went on vacation without reauthorizing the  Federal Aviation Administration, furloughing 4000 federal workers and  stranding tens of thousands of workers who cant continue  already-started construction projects.  They are holding reauthorization hostage to provisions that would weaken workers collective bargaining rights.  This is going to cost $1.2 billion in lost passenger tax revenue. Even Republican Senator Kay Bailey Hutchison is blasting the GOPs negligence.
> ...





Maybe you shouldnt have arbitrarily changed the rules.


----------



## editec (Aug 2, 2011)

AS the Amercian empire is slowly drained of its vitality you can expect that the services that were formerly paid for by the FED will degrade.

Get used to the steady erosion of civil society because this is going to be what's happening, I think, for the rest of your and my lifetimes.


----------



## Lovebears65 (Aug 2, 2011)

They need to privatetize the FAA anyway


----------



## mal (Aug 2, 2011)

editec said:


> AS the Amercian empire is slowly drained of its vitality you can expect that the services that were formerly paid for by the FED will degrade.
> 
> Get used to the steady erosion of civil society because this is going to be what's happening, I think, for the rest of your and my lifetimes.



Need a Tissue, Shitpack?... 



peace...


----------



## Oddball (Aug 2, 2011)

Anybody notice how many aircraft have just been dropping out of the skies since the FAA was shut down?

Nope...Didn't think so.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 2, 2011)

hostage ..oy 

new drinking game word


----------



## Patrick2 (Aug 2, 2011)

Oddball said:


> Anybody notice how many aircraft have just been dropping out of the skies since the FAA was shut down?
> 
> Nope...Didn't think so.



DRAT!  You beat me to it!  

But I have been crying my eyes out about the taxpayer money spigot temporarily turned off for thousands of overpaid government drones.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 2, 2011)

Oddball said:


> Anybody notice how many aircraft have just been dropping out of the skies since the FAA was shut down?


It only takes one midair to ruin your entire day.

Pilots fly airplanes so, unless their union goes on strike, they'll continue to fly, but without Air Traffic Control (ATC), it will be like all the street lights and traffic signs in a large city evaporating overnight.  It'll create huge delays, but not necessarily any accidents.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> *GOP To FAA: Drop Dead*
> 
> 
> The Republican House went on vacation without reauthorizing the  Federal Aviation Administration, furloughing 4000 federal workers and  stranding tens of thousands of workers who cant continue  already-started construction projects.  They are holding reauthorization hostage to provisions that would weaken workers collective bargaining rights.  This is going to cost $1.2 billion in lost passenger tax revenue. Even Republican Senator Kay Bailey Hutchison is blasting the GOPs negligence.
> ...



If these jobs and construction projects are so important, why don't they make the airlines pay for them? After all, they are the ones profiting from them, not the American taxpayers.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2011)

Divine.Wind said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody notice how many aircraft have just been dropping out of the skies since the FAA was shut down?
> ...



ATC funding is not being cut. It's only planning and construction employees.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 2, 2011)

Divine.Wind said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody notice how many aircraft have just been dropping out of the skies since the FAA was shut down?
> ...


ATC isn't affected, dude....And thanks for letting the overall point fly clean over your head.


----------



## Patrick2 (Aug 2, 2011)

Divine.Wind said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody notice how many aircraft have just been dropping out of the skies since the FAA was shut down?
> ...



That's absurd - the ATC system is manned, the people layed off are desk jockeys.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 2, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> ATC funding is not being cut. It's only planning and construction employees.


Agreed, hence why no airliners are "falling out of the skies".

It looks like the airlines are cleaning up a bit from this:

ww.marketwatch.com/story/some-fliers-could-benefit-from-faa-shutdown-2011-08-02]*Some fliers could benefit from FAA shutdown - MarketWatch *


> That number of entitled passengers is expanding quickly because congressional lawmakers are in the process of leaving for their own holiday until early September, and there are no plans to extend the FAA&#8217;s authority before then.
> 
> But even if you are one of the entitled, getting your refund could be a bit tricky.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oddball (Aug 2, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > *GOP To FAA: Drop Dead*
> ...



Because you need several hundred federal bureaucrats to leech off the system....Y'know, those "saved jobs" thingies.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Aug 2, 2011)

Because of this nonaction, the FAA is not authorized to collect federal taxes.  The average intake is $200 million per week.  Not sure we are in a position to turn that kind of chump change down.


----------



## Trajan (Aug 2, 2011)

Lahood can task funds anywhere he wants form the dept. of transportation cine like you know, the FAA is in the dept. of Transportation.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Aug 2, 2011)

Trajan said:


> Lahood can task funds anywhere he wants form the dept. of transportation cine like you know, the FAA is in the dept. of Transportation.



?


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 2, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> GOP To FAA: Drop Dead
> 
> The Republican House went on vacation without reauthorizing the  Federal Aviation Administration, furloughing 4000 federal workers and  stranding tens of thousands of workers who can&#8217;t continue  already-started construction projects.  They are holding reauthorization hostage to provisions that would weaken workers&#8217; collective bargaining rights.  This is going to cost $1.2 billion in lost passenger tax revenue. Even Republican Senator Kay Bailey Hutchison is blasting the GOP&#8217;s negligence.
> 
> ...



lol. Gas prices have more than doubled under the current administration  when gas exploration in the Gulf of Mexico was suspended, and no makeup  such as drilling at ANWR was requested to fill the potential poorhouse  prompter.

Republicans had no say in this administration's pox on the oil patches  of America, plus the administration has done nothing to make energy  affordable for the masses in whose behalf it says it makes superior  decisions.

Let's see some superior decisions in favor of the little guy with regard  to lower gasoline prices. It's back to four bucks in some areas of this  nation.


----------



## Trajan (Aug 2, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Lahood can task funds anywhere he wants form the dept. of transportation cine like you know, the FAA is in the dept. of Transportation.
> ...



what don't you get? the faa is part of the dept. of Trans.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Aug 2, 2011)

Trajan said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



what does "cine" mean?  and who is Lahood?


----------



## Trajan (Aug 2, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



since not cine

and ray lahood is the current cabinet chief of the dept of transportation.


----------



## shintao (Aug 2, 2011)

Lovebears65 said:


> They need to privatetize the FAA anyway



Great idea! I hear there is a muslim group that only makes take-offs interested in running the entire FAA.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Aug 2, 2011)

Trajan said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Ok and of course!


----------



## shintao (Aug 2, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > GOP To FAA: Drop Dead
> ...



Hmm, we have cars running at 40 miles a gallon & looking at 50. Gas prices are part of the free market economy, not the White House Executive branch. No drilling is needed, but if you want to drill, drill in your back yard!!

How about cash for clunkers and an incentive to buy new hybrids? Maybe you can tell me, how do I get the contaminated oil out of my gulf lobsters?


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 2, 2011)

shintao said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



The cash for cronies program was a success. Toyota loved it BTW.  We wont look at all the middle class folks that were screwed in the process.  You know the ones. The ones unable to buy new cars but need to buy used ones.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 2, 2011)

It's all good. Lets stop maintaining and building things.

That should work out well in the long run.

For sure.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Aug 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> It's all good. Lets stop maintaining and building things.
> 
> That should work out well in the long run.
> 
> For sure.



maybe we could have a bake sale...


----------



## shintao (Aug 2, 2011)

Patrick2 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody notice how many aircraft have just been dropping out of the skies since the FAA was shut down?
> ...



That is because you are both imbeciles who don't watch the FoxViews entertainmnt circus.

Plane crash in Wautoma


----------



## Oddball (Aug 2, 2011)

shintao said:


> Patrick2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Did it crash for the singular reason that the FAA wasn't there to keep it aloft, shitferbrains?


----------



## shintao (Aug 2, 2011)

Oddball said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> > Patrick2 said:
> ...



And you have the answer cum-sucker??


----------



## Oddball (Aug 2, 2011)

My answer is that you're to goddamn stupid for words.

Little wonder you're a socialist.


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 2, 2011)

shintao said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



What Gulf Lobsters? Order your lobsters from Maine. Then send BP a bill for the difference. They're anticipating $3 Billion in costs.

I haven't seen any affordable cars that get 50 MPGs.

You are so wealthy, you don't feel the pain at the pump. You try living on $800 a month Social Security and paying $600 a month in taxes for your farm after you retire, dear. Then come back to me and tell me everything's ok, whydoncha.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 2, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> *GOP To FAA: Drop Dead*
> 
> 
> The Republican House went on vacation without reauthorizing the  Federal Aviation Administration, furloughing 4000 federal workers and  stranding tens of thousands of workers who cant continue  already-started construction projects.  They are holding reauthorization hostage to provisions that would weaken workers collective bargaining rights.  This is going to cost $1.2 billion in lost passenger tax revenue. Even Republican Senator Kay Bailey Hutchison is blasting the GOPs negligence.
> ...



The House already passed a bill months ago. The Senate needs to either vote on the same bill or come up with its own and send it back to the House.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 2, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > It's all good. Lets stop maintaining and building things.
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFyVs_766S4]&#x202a;Americathon 1979 American comedy film&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Aug 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Now you're thinking...  I never saw this film, will need to locate.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 3, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Because of this nonaction, the FAA is not authorized to collect federal taxes.  The average intake is $200 million per week.  Not sure we are in a position to turn that kind of chump change down.


Republicans are costing jobs and costing money.


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 3, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Because of this nonaction, the FAA is not authorized to collect federal taxes.  The average intake is $200 million per week.  Not sure we are in a position to turn that kind of chump change down.
> ...



Enjoying those arbitrary rule changes are you?


----------



## Si modo (Aug 3, 2011)

If the Dems had not altered it, they would have gotten it.

Oh well.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 3, 2011)

Sallow said:


> It's all good. Lets stop maintaining and building things.
> 
> That should work out well in the long run.
> 
> For sure.


They don't want to leave their children and grandchildren in debt, but they are fine with leaving their children and grandchildren with collapsing bridges, unsafe food, and chemically tainted water.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 3, 2011)

Lovebears65 said:


> They need to privatetize the FAA anyway



Then we will pay more for tickets and have to worry about these services being effected by bottom lines and corporate fraud.

there is a reason this was not private.


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 3, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > It's all good. Lets stop maintaining and building things.
> ...



LOL  Pure BS

We have spent and spent and spent on infrastructure.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 3, 2011)

Full-Auto said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


When - in the 1950s?


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 3, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



I guess you had better do some research. Check this admin and the last.


5 guys, and only one with the shovel costs money.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 3, 2011)

All of this grandstanding by the far right is adding to the deficit.  By the time this whole thing is done there will be a net loss of a at least billion dollars.  But hey, the US can afford that. 
The GOP House wanted to save $200 million, well now the cost has of that stand has gone over the $200 million they wanted to save!   Also, the GOP ran on jobs, jobs, jobs in 2010 and now they are causing the loss of jobs, not just in the public sector but also in the private sector. Not only that, they are hurting struggling construction companies.  So much for being pro-business.
Well done GOP, well done.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 3, 2011)

This is $200B in tax not collected, which is now being returned to ticketholders after the media blew the whistle that the airlines were just keeping the windfall.  Here's the list of projects by the way.

FAA Stop Work Orders that have been issued

Not the end of the world.


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 3, 2011)

kiwiman127 said:


> All of this grandstanding by the far right is adding to the deficit.  By the time this whole thing is done there will be a net loss of a at least billion dollars.  But hey, the US can afford that.
> The GOP House wanted to save $200 million, well now the cost has of that stand has gone over the $200 million they wanted to save!   Also, the GOP ran on jobs, jobs, jobs in 2010 and now they are causing the loss of jobs, not just in the public sector but also in the private sector. Not only that, they are hurting struggling construction companies.  So much for being pro-business.
> Well done GOP, well done.



The left arbitrarily changed the rules. The house bill funding the FAA has been in the senate for weeks.

Whos holding it up again?


----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 3, 2011)

Full-Auto said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > All of this grandstanding by the far right is adding to the deficit.  By the time this whole thing is done there will be a net loss of a at least billion dollars.  But hey, the US can afford that.
> ...



Ohhh, the US is just supposed to keep on bending over and spreading it's cheeks to a bunch of job destructionalist and deficit creating fanatics who refuse to compromise? Who in the hell do they think they are, God?  Main Street America is getting pretty sick of that childish behavior as every poll shows.  I believe that those poll's opinions will carry over in November, 2012. 
There are two chambers in Congress, not just one. One came up with the legislation, the other chamber's job is to approve or disapprove of the legislation.  Who held up the legislation in the Senate? It was those who refuse to compromise,,again.


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 3, 2011)

kiwiman127 said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...



The left changed the rules for unionizing.  Hows that working out for you?


----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 3, 2011)

Full-Auto said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...



First of all I was wrong about the cuts the GOP wanted to make, it was for 16.5 million and already $200 million has been lost.  By the time Congress gets back to work the cost of this stand-off will be $1.5 billion.  That's the math.
Now the unionizing thing.  The unions want airline and railroad employees to conform to the voting procedures that everyone else uses and a format approved last year by the National Mediation Board.  They want all the votes that were cast to count but not to count votes that weren't cast (the GOP wants the votes not casted to count as a "no").
My opinion, well it depends on the  interruption of democratic process. I haven't heard of a democratic process where someone who decides not to vote has their vote still count.  But I also don't think anyone should be forced to join a union.  So it's more or less an issue of Semitics.


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 3, 2011)

kiwiman127 said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...



First, The GOP want the rules left as they were.  So democrats decided the issue of unionizing federals employees was more important then revenue.

Its that simple.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 3, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> *GOP To FAA: Drop Dead*
> 
> 
> The Republican House went on vacation without reauthorizing the  Federal Aviation Administration, furloughing 4000 federal workers and  stranding tens of thousands of workers who cant continue  already-started construction projects.  They are holding reauthorization hostage to provisions that would weaken workers collective bargaining rights.  This is going to cost $1.2 billion in lost passenger tax revenue. Even Republican Senator Kay Bailey Hutchison is blasting the GOPs negligence.
> ...



This is an outrage. Ironically, those same assholes who refuse to fund the FAA because they don't like the subsidies going to small commuter airlines, also *rejected* removal of subsidies for the Fat Cats private jet fleets.

They are a fucking joke, and this will NOT be lost on the public. (Read: Voters.)


----------



## Warrior102 (Aug 3, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> *GOP To FAA: Drop Dead*
> 
> 
> The Republican House went on vacation without reauthorizing the  Federal Aviation Administration, furloughing 4000 federal workers and  stranding tens of thousands of workers who cant continue  already-started construction projects.  They are holding reauthorization hostage to provisions that would weaken workers collective bargaining rights.  This is going to cost $1.2 billion in lost passenger tax revenue. Even Republican Senator Kay Bailey Hutchison is blasting the GOPs negligence.
> ...



So ? 

You would think they're happy to be on furlough. 

I'd rather sleep in my own bed than an airport tower any day.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> *GOP To FAA: Drop Dead*
> 
> 
> The Republican House went on vacation without reauthorizing the  Federal Aviation Administration, furloughing 4000 federal workers and  stranding tens of thousands of workers who cant continue  already-started construction projects.  They are holding reauthorization hostage to provisions that would weaken workers collective bargaining rights.  This is going to cost $1.2 billion in lost passenger tax revenue. Even Republican Senator Kay Bailey Hutchison is blasting the GOPs negligence.
> ...



The big problem is the FAA is unionized and what is really the issue at hand is that union dues and taxes aren't being paid to the Democrats.

I heard about this yesterday. Seems the White House and the Senate dropped the ball on this.....and now they're trying to lay the blame on the GOP which only controls one third of one third of the government. It's like attempting to lay fault of everything that goes wrong on 11% of all of the people involved.....which is normal for Democrats.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 3, 2011)

Full-Auto said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...



So it gets down to either a democratic voting process that has been practiced in all other sectors or being anti-union at the cost of 1.5 billion being lost from our country's treasury and the loss of thousands of jobs.  Sometimes people get a little carried away, don't they?


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 3, 2011)

kiwiman127 said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...



What is with the left's continual cry for compromise?  Cut less please, is still not helping our credit rating without twice what is proposed.  Agreeing to vote on a balanced budget amendment  you plan on rejecting is not compromise, but a forgone conclusion.  Raising taxes might have been acceptable, but the Democrats didn't rush in and suggest it go exclusively to payoff the debt now did they?  For a bunch of partisans who didn't bring forth a plan and have rejected proposals for six months they have no room to grouse.


----------



## Douger (Aug 3, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Lahood can task funds anywhere he wants form the dept. of transportation cine like you know, the FAA is in the dept. of Transportation.
> ...


So is the US Coast Guard.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2011)

This is the real story.



> FAA braces for partial shutdown
> 
> By Pete Kasperowicz - 07/22/11 01:02 PM ET
> 
> ...



LINK

FAA braces for partial shutdown - The Hill's Floor Action


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 3, 2011)

kiwiman127 said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...



Load the board with unionistas and you get the current result.   The house bill is in the senate. Why havent they taken it up, amended and sent it back?


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 3, 2011)

Democrats to FAA:  Forcing you to have a union and maintaining it are more important to us then your jobs.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Aug 3, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> This is the real story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Mudwhistle.  This is the article I first read.  I don't agree with the practice of highjacking one initiative in order to force changing an existing process.  If the subsidies of the three minor airports need review, do so but initiate a conversation outside of the business at hand.


----------



## Warrior102 (Aug 3, 2011)

Douger said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Wrong - Department of Homeland Security


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 3, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > *GOP To FAA: Drop Dead*
> ...


An estimated 70,000 construction jobs are now lost due to teabagger radicals.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 3, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > *GOP To FAA: Drop Dead*
> ...




I see math is not your strong suit.

The House controls the purse strings.


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 3, 2011)

shintao said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




Keep that oil pumping.  I took my old Cadillac DeVille out today, didn't feel like unhooking my boat from the pickup.  I haven't driven it in months.

Only getting 9 miles to the gallon but what a ride.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 3, 2011)

Patrick2 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Who have families, mortgages, car payments, asshole.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 3, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > GOP To FAA: Drop Dead
> ...



So what caused gas prices to skyrocket even higher in 2008? God you people are dumb. Know your facts or get lost.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 3, 2011)

Full-Auto said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Where? When? 

Docudharma:: Infrastructure Report Card -- and the Crumbling of America


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 3, 2011)

saveliberty said:


> This is $200B in tax not collected, which is now being returned to ticketholders after the media blew the whistle that the airlines were just keeping the windfall.  Here's the list of projects by the way.
> 
> FAA Stop Work Orders that have been issued
> 
> Not the end of the world.



It most certainly is for the people whose livelihoods depend on jobs from those contracts. You can bet your sweet ass that if this were a private issue where for some obscure reason 70,000 people suddenly were out of work in Alabama and it could be blamed on Washington, all the righties saying "not the end of the world" would be loudly proclaiming that IT IS.

Time to just admit this was one giant fubar by those idiotic "new" House members who think they now rule the roost.


----------



## Zona (Aug 3, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> *GOP To FAA: Drop Dead*
> 
> 
> The Republican House went on vacation without reauthorizing the  Federal Aviation Administration, furloughing 4000 federal workers and  stranding tens of thousands of workers who cant continue  already-started construction projects.  They are holding reauthorization hostage to provisions that would weaken workers collective bargaining rights.  This is going to cost $1.2 billion in lost passenger tax revenue. Even Republican Senator Kay Bailey Hutchison is blasting the GOPs negligence.
> ...



Its all aobut jobs jobs jobs....rememeber.


----------



## American Horse (Aug 3, 2011)

CLEAR CHANNEL Political News, Monday July 25, 2011
"You know what's holding up the FAA program?" *Coburn* asked on "Meet the Press." "It's essential air services where the American people are paying $1,000 a ticket in subsidy to people that are riding from airports with six passengers on a plane when they could drive an hour-and-a-half and get an airplane, and we wouldn't be paying the $1,000." 

"So it's continued waste and duplication in the federal government, and [Republicans] won't approve the FAA because [Democrats] continue to want to subsidize irresponsible and wasteful behavior," he said. 

House Republicans cut the $16.5 million in subsidies from a bill that would extend the FAA's operating authority. Senate Democrats refused to accept the cuts.

It is notable that Senator Tom *Coburn* is holding up the funding single handedly>


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 3, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Revue the budget of this admin and the last. Add in state spending and the argument becomes extremely weak.

Are we getting our bang for the buck?  That answer is a simple NO.   Ill try to look up some figures for you when I get a chance.  I can tell you a few stories of completely wasted man hours and dollars just from my state alone.


----------



## J.E.D (Aug 3, 2011)

Mr. Boehner, you said you would focus on jobs, but this is ridiculous. I assumed you meant CREATING jobs, not layoffs. Seriously, is this the GOP jobs plan? Causing thousands to be laid off because the GOP wants to make it more difficult for airline workers to unionize? GOP, do you hate unions and worker's rights so much that you're willing to keep hard-working people from earning a paycheck? 



> FAA shutdown imperils billions in projects - The Washington Post
> 
> They dont take tickets, hand peanuts to passengers or control airliners in flight, but the people furloughed a week ago by a funding stalemate in Congress are key players in the future of aviation.
> 
> ...


----------



## del (Aug 3, 2011)

i would think that it takes two to stalemate.

fail


----------



## Zona (Aug 3, 2011)

Its all about jobs jobs jobs...remember...?


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 3, 2011)

Full-Auto said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...



And in the meantime, because of some ideological anti-union bullshit, yet another crisis emerges that affects real people in real time right now. When will this current batch of Republicans start doing something for the people, for the country, instead of doing damage just for another opportunity to grandstand about how great they are now that they've stood their ground against Obama and the Democrats?

And by the way, folks, for the past month, literally NOTHING has been taken up in either chamber because of the debt crisis issue and all the phony horseshit accompanying that. That meant around 525 elected officials were standing around picking their noses. Once that issue was resolved (another joke), the House could have just passed the goddamned FAA extension without all the political posturing (again) and avoided this crisis.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 3, 2011)

The House did it's job.. the Senate did not.


----------



## initforme (Aug 3, 2011)

Yup all those FAA people are BAAAAAD people.   Just goes to show that the politicians dont care who they hurt as long as they show their power.   This is all about worker vs anti worker.


----------



## del (Aug 3, 2011)

merged


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 3, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > *GOP To FAA: Drop Dead*
> ...



The Republicans were the ones who attached all these riders to an otherwise clean bill. Because of the urgency of the situation, to avoid precisely what happened, the FAA funding could have been reauthorized by the House (who controls the money) with one sheet of paper, as it has for decades.

Republicans have been the obstructionists for moving forward on anything for nearly four years.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 3, 2011)

saveliberty said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...



I see people are still claiming the Democrats put forth no plan. That is an outright lie.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 3, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




The House did it's job and passed the bill.
It's the Dems who didn't pass it in the Senate.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 3, 2011)

The planes are running. The passengers are still getting where they need to be. Should we shed a tear because we no longer have to pay the salaries of 74,000 federal employees? Why not do the same thing to the Dept Ed.or the EPA?


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 3, 2011)

What part of "We're going to change the way Washington does business" don't you understand people???


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 3, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...



The bills in the senate.

What excuse are you using?


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 3, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> This is the real story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, the removal of subsidies was in the DRAFT Senate bill, but that rider was not approved by the Senate. THAT is the problem.


----------



## IndependntLogic (Aug 3, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> *GOP To FAA: Drop Dead*
> 
> 
> The Republican House went on vacation without reauthorizing the  Federal Aviation Administration, furloughing 4000 federal workers and  stranding tens of thousands of workers who cant continue  already-started construction projects.  They are holding reauthorization hostage to provisions that would weaken workers collective bargaining rights.  This is going to cost $1.2 billion in lost passenger tax revenue. Even Republican Senator Kay Bailey Hutchison is blasting the GOPs negligence.
> ...



Orin Hatch is on CNN squirming like hell right now. Rockafeller and Repub Kay Bailey Hustchison (whom I adore, being a former Texan) presented a compromise yesterday that would have saved us a Billion bucks - Orin Hatch blocked it.
His position: "If only they had agreed with me on everything, we wouldn't be in this mess!"


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 3, 2011)

saveliberty said:


> Democrats to FAA:  Forcing you to have a union and maintaining it are more important to us then your jobs.



FAA shutdown to continue as Congress leaves *| ajc.com


> Sen. Jay Rockefeller, D-W.Va., chairman of the Senate committee that oversees the FAA, held out the possibility that if the Senate were able to pass a bill acceptable to Democrats, it could still be approved by the House using obscure parliamentary procedures, and sent to the White House.
> 
> But his House counterpart, Rep. John Mica, R-Fla., ruled out that possibility. *The only way left to end the shutdown is for the Senate to agree to a previously passed House bill containing $16.5 million cuts in air service subsidies to 13 *rural communities that some Democrats  particularly Rockefeller  find objectionable.



Sorry, but the union thing is NOT what held it up. It was once again Republicans like Mica digging in on "principle" at the expense of 75,000 jobs and a loss of over a billion in tax revenue. Nice going, asshole.


----------



## J.E.D (Aug 3, 2011)

del said:


> i would think that it takes two to stalemate.
> 
> fail



Of course you would see it that way.

It takes one side to hold the other side hostage. All the GOP has to do is give up their fight against airline employees unionizing. I mean, they're all about jobs, right? At least, that's the sham that they sold voters on in 2010. I guess the joke's on the voters.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 3, 2011)

Bernie Goldber said.. " dimocrats are like birds on a telephone wire, if one says "hostage" they all say "hostage."


----------



## J.E.D (Aug 3, 2011)

whitehall said:


> The planes are running. The passengers are still getting where they need to be. Should we shed a tear because we no longer have to pay the salaries of 74,000 federal employees? Why not do the same thing to the Dept Ed.or the EPA?



It's not 74,000 fed jobs. Please pay attention. Most of those jobs are construction workers. PRIVATE construction workers beinf laid off because infrastructure projects at airports around the country have come to a halt thanks to the shutdown. But hey, fuck them, right?


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 3, 2011)

JosefK said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > i would think that it takes two to stalemate.
> ...



truths and half truths are what liars are all about. The GOP is against employees being FORCED to join unions. Thanks for playing.


----------



## J.E.D (Aug 3, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> What part of "We're going to change the way Washington does business" don't you understand people???



Laying off thousands is the change you're bringing? No, thanks. You can keep that change.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 3, 2011)

Full-Auto said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...



What's that got to do with crumbling infrastructure, which has been either underfunded or totally ignored for at least 60 years? This country needs to start BUILDING THINGS again, and starting with fixing our infrastructure, which translates into more jobs than we could ever wish for. It's a nofucking brainer. Who will the private sector blame when eventually trucks can't move through major thoroughfares when roads collapse under the stress of frameworks constructed in the 1930's? Or when entire sewer systems currently rotting beneath hub cities and towns bring business operations to a standstill because of contaminated water, flooded streets? Will they start screaming that "the government should have done something about this a long time ago"??? You betcha.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 3, 2011)

JosefK said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > What part of "We're going to change the way Washington does business" don't you understand people???
> ...



Thank the dimocrat led Senate.


----------



## J.E.D (Aug 3, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



 Speaking of lies. What a load of shit you just squeezed out. Nobody is trying to force anybody to join a union. Republicans want absent votes to be counted as votes against unionizing. Get it straight. Thanks for playing.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 3, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> The House did it's job.. the Senate did not.



Why? Because they don't bow to every fucking demand of the far right?


----------



## J.E.D (Aug 3, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Yep, it's aaaall the Senate Dems fault for not just passing the House bill as is. Everybody knows that's how laws are made, right? The House passes a bill, and the Senate must pass the same exact bill.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 3, 2011)

peach174 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



^Obviously the talking point of the right that will be repeated _ad nauseam_ but which is absolutely meaningless without also acknowledging the back story. But hey, "We don't have a revenue problem, we have a spending problem" worked so well for several months, so I'm sure they'll go with those two lines. After all, there seem to be very few people who can actually piece together all the facts and arrive at the genuine truth these days.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 3, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > The House did it's job.. the Senate did not.
> ...



Hey.. the bill passed in the house. The ball is in the Senate's court. Your play.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 3, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Well did the House pass the bill?                  YES


DID the Senate pass the bill?                       NO




it's just that simple. ball's in your court.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 3, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> What part of "We're going to change the way Washington does business" don't you understand people???



I hope you do. And I hope I'm still around to listen to you whine when the country all comes crashing down. This time for good.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 3, 2011)

Full-Auto said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...



Excuse? What excuse? What I said is true. Nothing got done in either the House or the Senate for the past month. The fact that the bill was there, still in draft form, is moot. Now they've all gone on vacation for a month.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 3, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



That's *NOT* what held up the funding. Educate yourself for once. This one isn't as tough as most, so even you should get it.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 3, 2011)

When, oh when are you libs going to realize that the federal government is not an employment service? The federal government does not generate a dime of income. It confiscates money from you and me to fund an incredible bureaucracy. From what I understand the planes are flying and the passengers are getting where they want to go. The next hysterical post I want to see is "GOP to Dept of Education:drop dead".


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 3, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Sometimes I'm actually shocked at your ignorance. *The HOUSE HOLDS THE FUCKING PURSE STRINGS*. When a *SPENDING* bill passes both chambers, it then goes back to the H.O.U.S.E. Appropriations Committee (now controlled by REPUBLICANS) for the funding. The sheer urgency of this situation called for immediate passage of an extension by THE HOUSE with no goddamned strings attached, which it refused to do.

Get it now? Or shall I have my neighbor's three-year old explain it to you?


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 3, 2011)

whitehall said:


> When, oh when are you libs going to realize that the federal government is not an employment service? The federal government does not generate a dime of income. It confiscates money from you and me to fund an incredible bureaucracy. From what I understand the planes are flying and the passengers are getting where they want to go. The next hysterical post I want to see is "GOP to Dept of Education:drop dead".



Well if that's the case, then the righties should stop screeching about ending the space program which brought about endless jobs in the private sector. You can't have it both ways, bub.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 3, 2011)

I should apologize for my excessive profanity here. But this particular issue has me seeing red. I'm so fed up with these Washington ideologues who think they're "serving" the country, I've had it. They need to be called out for what they are. Phonies.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 3, 2011)

GOP - Dedicated the joblessness in America.

Wonderful thing to run on in 2012.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 3, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Oh I got it. the house did it's part, the Senate instead of debating and giving the bill an up or down vote left DC and will be off til roughly SEPT. If they care a wit about those employees they'd have done their jobs.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 3, 2011)

The Dems got pissed because Hatch brought up a bill that would defund some very unused rural area airports, about 10 of them. They don't' have enough traffic to keep them going without Federal subsidies.
We could save about 200 billion a year with them being shut down.
Most of them were built by pork, by Dem's, so that they would have more convince. They had these rural airports built for them, to fly home on weekends, instead of having to drive from the bigger airports.
Poor little Dem's will have to drive a few miles out of their way to go home to their districts.
Alaska and Hawaii were exempt because that is mostly how they travel, in samll planes.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 3, 2011)

Remember the days when the dimocrats took the wh, the senate and the house? Know what they said to us?  "Elections have consequences" now they are having a meltdown because the Republicans reside in the house. I think it's just too damn funny.


----------



## J.E.D (Aug 3, 2011)

whitehall said:


> When, oh when are you libs going to realize that the federal government is not an employment service? The federal government does not generate a dime of income. It confiscates money from you and me to fund an incredible bureaucracy. From what I understand the planes are flying and the passengers are getting where they want to go. The next hysterical post I want to see is "GOP to Dept of Education:drop dead".



You're still going with that tired talking point even after I pointed put to you that most of the workers affected by this shutdown are PRIVATE construction workers? Is that hard for you to understand? Put down the Fox News for just a minute and pay attention. PRIVATE CONSTRUCTION WORKERS ARE LAID OFF BECAUSE OF THIS SHUTDOWN - THOUSANDS OF THEM. Get it yet, or do I need to break out the sock puppets to better explain it to you?


----------



## R.D. (Aug 3, 2011)

JosefK said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > *When, oh when are you libs going to realize that the federal government is not an employment service? *The federal government does not generate a dime of income. It confiscates money from you and me to fund an incredible bureaucracy. From what I understand the planes are flying and the passengers are getting where they want to go. The next hysterical post I want to see is "GOP to Dept of Education:drop dead".
> ...



*When, oh when are you libs going to realize that the federal government is not an employment service? * 

Get it yet?


----------



## American Horse (Aug 3, 2011)

peach174 said:


> The Dems got pissed because Hatch brought up a bill that would defund some very unused rural area airports, about 10 of them. They don't' have enough traffic to keep them going without Federal subsidies.
> We could save about 200 billion a year with them being shut down.
> Most of them were built by pork, by Dem's, so that they would have more convince. They had these rural airports built for them, to fly home on weekends, instead of having to drive from the bigger airports.
> Poor little Dem's will have to drive a few miles out of their way to go home to their districts.
> Alaska and Hawaii were exempt because that is mostly how they travel, in samll planes.



This bill has already passed in the house and accepted by the senate, but the senate wants the change about unions votes to be counted as a simple majority of members voting versus a majority of the whole membership in which workers which didn't vote counted as a no vote, and this is a change from the way it has already passed. And the part about denying funding for these small airports was already included in the bill; the Senate could pass the existing version already passed by the house in a senate "pro forma" session, which is running right now. 
It is up to them; they should just do it and stop with the political grandstanding.

LaHood, the president, and Harry Reid want the Republicans in the house to come back and change it to suit them.  It is the Senate that is holding up the funding.


----------



## American Horse (Aug 3, 2011)

JosefK said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > When, oh when are you libs going to realize that the federal government is not an employment service? The federal government does not generate a dime of income. It confiscates money from you and me to fund an incredible bureaucracy. From what I understand the planes are flying and the passengers are getting where they want to go. The next hysterical post I want to see is "GOP to Dept of Education:drop dead".
> ...



Yes, and the US Senate has it completely within their power to pass the existing bill already passed by the US House.  See the previous post of mine.


----------



## J.E.D (Aug 3, 2011)

R.D. said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



When, oh when are thick-headed cons going to realize that we're not talking about fed jobs. Most of the laid off workers are PRIVATE CONSTRUCTION WORKERS. Care to actually follow the facts, or are just going top keep repeating this week's GOP talking points? I mean, seriously, you people cannot be this stupid. This is not a theory, this is a fact: these are private workers, not fed workers. Get a clue and then get back to me.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 3, 2011)

JosefK said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...



And it's also a fact that the ball is in the Senate's court. Get a clue and get back to us. take yer time. don't blow any circuits. oh and btw.. if this is private money and not federal money then why is the congress involved in the first place?? doyathink?


----------



## J.E.D (Aug 3, 2011)

American Horse said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



Sorry, but that's not how it works here in the USA. The Senate does not have to pass an exact copy of a House bill. At least, that's how it has worked until the Tea Party came to town and started acting like their word is gospel.


----------



## J.E.D (Aug 3, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Jesus H Christ. Do me a favor, don't even talk to me. You're clueless.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 3, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > When, oh when are you libs going to realize that the federal government is not an employment service? The federal government does not generate a dime of income. It confiscates money from you and me to fund an incredible bureaucracy. From what I understand the planes are flying and the passengers are getting where they want to go. The next hysterical post I want to see is "GOP to Dept of Education:drop dead".
> ...




Let's discuss it. Is the private sector now considered to be the enemy of the administration? Do you radicals even understand the difference between taxpayer funded  federal jobs and the private sector?


----------



## R.D. (Aug 3, 2011)

JosefK said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...


His stupid is so thick you can stir it with a stick.

Whatchagonna do


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 3, 2011)

JosefK said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...












I'm gonna talk to you unless you put me on ignore.. ball's in your court.


----------



## American Horse (Aug 3, 2011)

JosefK said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...


Except that the matters now contended in this legislation have already been passed in other legislation, and this bill as passed by the House conforms with that prior legislation.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats to FAA:  Forcing you to have a union and maintaining it are more important to us then your jobs.
> ...



Once again.....as in the debt-ceiling bill.....the House acted and the Democrats in the Senate did nothing. Now they want to blame this on the GOP. Yet another invented crisis.

Sorry, but it doesn't wash. 

Go sell your shit in San Francisco because nobody's buying it here. 

Most of us have better things to do then entertain these silly scenarios the left keeps dreaming up.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 3, 2011)

whitehall said:


> The planes are running. The passengers are still getting where they need to be. Should we shed a tear because we no longer have to pay the salaries of 74,000 federal employees? Why not do the same thing to the Dept Ed.or the EPA?




Not Federal employees, construction and maintenance workers.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2011)

Seems Wisconsin is picking up. Most of the new jobs last month came from Wisconsin.

Maybe the Dems in DC should do what the Dems in Wisconsin did and just leave. That way something will get done for a change.



> *Government proclaims Wisconsin employment numbers are on the rise*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LINK

Government proclaims Wisconsin employment numbers are on the rise - Milwaukee Human Resources | Examiner.com


----------



## J.E.D (Aug 3, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Yeah, obviously you have better things to do. So, why don't you go do them?


----------



## J.E.D (Aug 3, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > The planes are running. The passengers are still getting where they need to be. Should we shed a tear because we no longer have to pay the salaries of 74,000 federal employees? Why not do the same thing to the Dept Ed.or the EPA?
> ...



Good luck with that one. I've said the same thing no less than 4 times, and they still come back with that tired, and wrong, talking point. I think they're stuck on repeat. Maybe they need to reboot.


----------



## Provocateur (Aug 3, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 3, 2011)

JosefK said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



So you guys are keeping people out of work for unions.

Tell harry to get of his ass and get something done.


----------



## Provocateur (Aug 3, 2011)

Sallow said:


> GOP - Dedicated the joblessness in America.
> 
> Wonderful thing to run on in 2012.


You sound like Obama today.


Unemployment claims up 60% for the month of July over June, he blames the Republicans for trying to reduce spending in the debt ceiling debate for the numbers.  Of course, it has absolutely nothing to do with his policies, and the policies of his administration.





Accountability. Liberals lack it completely.


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 4, 2011)

The GOP is costing the US a Billion dollars, as they return home to brag about their victory in the debt ceiling debate...

FAA Budget Crisis Poses Safety Risks as Congress Leaves D.C. After Debt Deal - The Daily Beast


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 4, 2011)

JimH52 said:


> The GOP is costing the US a Billion dollars, as they return home to brag about their victory in the debt ceiling debate...
> 
> FAA Budget Crisis Poses Safety Risks as Congress Leaves D.C. After Debt Deal - The Daily Beast



Their plan to smash the economy in order to get rid of Obama is working...


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 4, 2011)

Full-Auto said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Harry is kissing he pomegrante trees. he ain't got time.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 4, 2011)

It's a fight with the rural airports.
It is costing too much to the tax payers. About 200 billion a year.
Once again Harry Reid has it wrong. The airport in Ely Nevada will not be cut.
The ones that are up for cuts are in a 50 to 90 mile radius and Ely is 217 miles from the nearest large airport.
The 10 that would be shut down have just a handful of people using them and are not cost effective.The ones using them the most are the Senators who fly home on the weekends.


Harry and all other Senators need to start reading these bills before they open their mouths and put their foot in it.
Miles from major metro area, rural Ely airport could close - Thursday, July 21, 2011 | 2 a.m. - Las Vegas Sun


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 4, 2011)

The Wingnuts in the House targeted only small airports in Blue states, stuck it in the bill without any negotiation with the Senate, then left town.

That shit don't fly, and they know it.

How is the GOP going to make up this lost revenue?


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks like ANOTHER Teapublican hostage-situation.


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 4, 2011)

Dot Com said:


> Looks like ANOTHER Teapublican hostage-situation.



Unions before jobs. Its the DNC way.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 4, 2011)

Full-Auto said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like ANOTHER Teapublican hostage-situation.
> ...


Unions have nothing to do with this, other than the wingnuts inserting language that was not agreed to in Congressional negotiations.


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 4, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Lying is not going to help you.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 4, 2011)

Full-Auto said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...


Then post your proof.


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 4, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Try google there are plenty of stories out there.

I dont want to influence you by using a right wing search engine. Since google is in the tank for you guys, you can wade through the pages of BS.  Plus I really love playing rope a dope.  WANNA PLAY?


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 4, 2011)

Full-Auto said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...


If you can't back up your idiot ramblings, then fuck off.

It's as simple as that.


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 4, 2011)

NEVER MIND i WILL JUST MAKE YOU LOOK FOOLISH NOW.


FAA Shutdown Looms In House-Senate Showdown Over Union Organizing

ANY FURTHER COMMENTARY SHOULD BE DIRECTED HERE.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 4, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> The Wingnuts in the House targeted only small airports in Blue states, stuck it in the bill without any negotiation with the Senate, then left town.
> 
> That shit don't fly, and they know it.
> 
> How is the GOP going to make up this lost revenue?



It's the Dems who did these projects with pork.
The Repubs don't use the taxpayers money for their own little conveniences, they still drive the extra miles to their homes from major air ports.


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 4, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...








My way is much more polite.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 4, 2011)

Dot Com said:


> Looks like ANOTHER Teapublican hostage-situation.



Bernie Goldberg said "dimocrats are like birds sitting on a telephone wire, if one says "hostage" they all say hostage." and he was right too.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 4, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> The Wingnuts in the House targeted only small airports in Blue states, stuck it in the bill without any negotiation with the Senate, then left town.
> 
> That shit don't fly, and they know it.
> 
> How is the GOP going to make up this lost revenue?



here's how it works.. dummie

the house passes it's bill

the senate is supposed to either pass the house bill with an up or down vote or present their bill


then and only then do they "negotioate"


but in this case the Senate got their dimocraticpantiesinawad and flew the coop. how do they intend to pay back all that money?


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 4, 2011)

how do they intend to pay back all that money?
__________________


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Aug 4, 2011)

Strong armed tactics works both ways.


----------



## Liability (Aug 4, 2011)

Oddball said:


> Anybody notice how many aircraft have just been dropping out of the skies since the FAA was shut down?
> 
> Nope...Didn't think so.



But but but

ALL that construction ...

what about the paychecks?

WHAT ABOUT THE *CHILDREN*???


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 4, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



No, you don't get it.

About the Appropriations Process


> ...Once funds are appropriated, Congress expects that these funds will be used during the fiscal year for which they are appropriated.  *Congress must enact annual appropriations bills prior to the beginning of the each fiscal year (October 1) or provide interim funding for the affected programs through a "continuing resolution*."  Sometimes, the Congress will combine several appropriations bills at the end of the year and pass them all together as an "omnibus."
> ...
> How does the appropriations process work?
> 
> ...



The issue here with the FAA funding is that the proper approach would have been to do a continuing resolution setting some date in early fall to resolve all the political issues now attached to a very simple, and necessary, piece of legislation.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 4, 2011)

peach174 said:


> The Dems got pissed because Hatch brought up a bill that would defund some very unused rural area airports, about 10 of them. They don't' have enough traffic to keep them going without Federal subsidies.
> We could save about 200 billion a year with them being shut down.
> Most of them were built by pork, by Dem's, so that they would have more convince. They had these rural airports built for them, to fly home on weekends, instead of having to drive from the bigger airports.
> Poor little Dem's will have to drive a few miles out of their way to go home to their districts.
> Alaska and Hawaii were exempt because that is mostly how they travel, in samll planes.



Ironically, most of those "rural airports" are used by people who own private planes, and they're the ones who get a tax break for owning said planes. For that reason, I'm not sure this particular argument will have a leg to stand on. When Republicans start actually looking at tax breaks (i.e., subsidies) that go for such things, they may decide it's better not to open that can of worms regarding where those private airplanes are parked.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 4, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Remember the days when the dimocrats took the wh, the senate and the house? Know what they said to us?  "Elections have consequences" now they are having a meltdown because the Republicans reside in the house. I think it's just too damn funny.



So what have Republicans done in a year and a half? I'll echo you people: 
*WHERE'S THE JOBS YOU PROMISED WOULD BE YOUR TOP PRIORITY?!*


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 4, 2011)

American Horse said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



At this critical moment, that is completely irrelevant. The House could have chosen to simply extend the funding for two months, then all this back and forth bullshit regarding the riders could have been properly debated and the bill AMENDED thereafter.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 4, 2011)

whitehall said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



When was the last time a private sector contractor took on a bidding process for construction of anything regarding airport upgrades on its own initiative? They won't because they NEED the guaranteed payments by the federal government. Even construction, operation, and maintenance of nuclear power plants are heavily subsidized by the government.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 4, 2011)

R.D. said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > American Horse said:
> ...



Just google how to pass a bill, moron. If you can't comprehend that it's a process, then you're the one that needs to be poked and stirred.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 4, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Ya think?


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 4, 2011)

Provocateur said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...



Is that your way of admitting you're fucking clueless? Feeling smug by posting an emoticon only is only a temporary high. Like 2 seconds.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 4, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> The Wingnuts in the House targeted only small airports in Blue states, stuck it in the bill without any negotiation with the Senate, then left town.
> 
> That shit don't fly, and they know it.
> 
> How is the GOP going to make up this lost revenue?



They don't know what that word means. Revenue? Who needs revenue?


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 4, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > The Wingnuts in the House targeted only small airports in Blue states, stuck it in the bill without any negotiation with the Senate, then left town.
> ...



Spend wisely and meet lessor resistance.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 4, 2011)

Full-Auto said:


> NEVER MIND i WILL JUST MAKE YOU LOOK FOOLISH NOW.
> 
> 
> FAA Shutdown Looms In House-Senate Showdown Over Union Organizing
> ...



I kinda figured you for a headline reader, and nothing else. Read the fucking text. This is political gamemanship at its worst with long-term ramifications for innocent working taxpayers. Who do you think these 74,000 people suddenly out of work, because some asshole Republican wants to still play the just-say-no game, will vote for next time around?

From your link:


> Democrats say they won't let a bill pass the Senate with the subsidies provision, which they described as a symbolic gesture aimed at trying to force them to negotiate with the House on the labor issue.
> 
> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid, D-Nev., has insisted the labor provision be dropped. Rep. John Mica, R-Fla., chairman of the House Transportation and Infrastructure Committee, *acknowledged that he included the airline service subsidies provision in part to prod the Senate to cut a deal.*
> 
> ...


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 4, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Thanks for posting your ignorance.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 4, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Remember the days when the dimocrats took the wh, the senate and the house? Know what they said to us?  "Elections have consequences" now they are having a meltdown because the Republicans reside in the house. I think it's just too damn funny.
> ...



why don't you ask the anti american anti business obie doodle? he'll tell ya.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 4, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > NEVER MIND i WILL JUST MAKE YOU LOOK FOOLISH NOW.
> ...



NOW? you don't want to compromise? last week it was all about compromise.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 4, 2011)

editec said:


> AS the Amercian empire is slowly drained of its vitality you can expect that the services that were formerly paid for by the FED will degrade.
> 
> Get used to the steady erosion of civil society because this is going to be what's happening, I think, for the rest of your and my lifetimes.



So people can't be civil without government handouts?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 4, 2011)

Oddball said:


> Anybody notice how many aircraft have just been dropping out of the skies since the FAA was shut down?
> 
> Nope...Didn't think so.



Well, considering how many workers are being furloughed as well as the thousands of construction workers who are now on hold (what happened to "jobs, jobs jobs"?), as well as the fact that the government is losing several BILLION dollars in tax revenues for this, it's not just the airplanes dropping out of the sky that you've got to worry about.

It's also jobs and the economy.

By the way.......what happened to Boehner saying it's all about the jobs?  This particular little snafu really demonstrates its about greed and union busting.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 4, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...



Huh? Read it again. Not working out a compromise resulting in DEfunding was what it was always about. If you had bothered to read the guidelines for how a bill is passed, which you obviously did not, you would know that because of the disagreement in text between the Senate and House versions, it should have automatically gone to conference. It didn't and the House refused interim funding until it could be. It's as simple as that.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 4, 2011)

The "message" the Republican obstructionists attempted to send this time backfired, big time. Maybe they'll put their thinking caps on before making ignorant demands the next time they don't get their way.

Deal reached to fund FAA and put thousands back to work - CNN.com


> Congressional leaders reached a deal Thursday to temporarily resume funding for the Federal Aviation Administration, ending an impasse that put thousands of federal employees out of work and halted activity on 200 construction projects...According to a Senate Democratic leadership aide, the Senate will pass the necessary legislation by unanimous consent on Friday in a so-called "pro forma" session being held while the chamber is in recess.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 4, 2011)

Saved by a House bill provision.  Plain and simple.  False crisis manufactured by your friends at the Democratic Party.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 4, 2011)

saveliberty said:


> Saved by a House bill provision.  Plain and simple.  False crisis manufactured by your friends at the Democratic Party.



Surely you jest.

This will be interim funding, and the riders have yet to be debated.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 4, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Saved by a House bill provision.  Plain and simple.  False crisis manufactured by your friends at the Democratic Party.
> ...



Any guesses as to whether Democrats will compromise at the beginning of that period, or the end?


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 4, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



the senate should have stayed in town to get the "compromise" worked out, they don't care about workers. dew they?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 4, 2011)

JimH52 said:


> The GOP is costing the US a Billion dollars, as they return home to brag about their victory in the debt ceiling debate...
> 
> FAA Budget Crisis Poses Safety Risks as Congress Leaves D.C. After Debt Deal - The Daily Beast



The House actually passed a bill funding the FAA, which Reid said he would accept if the House could not pass a permanent bill.

Why didn't he put it up for a vote?

Where is the Senate version?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 4, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> The Wingnuts in the House targeted only small airports in Blue states, stuck it in the bill without any negotiation with the Senate, then left town.
> 
> That shit don't fly, and they know it.
> 
> How is the GOP going to make up this lost revenue?



The Senate was perfectly free to pass its own version of the bill and send it to a conference committee, the same way things have been done for over 200 years.. Where is that bill?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 4, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



The House did that, and Reid even promised a vote on it. What happened?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 4, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > The Dems got pissed because Hatch brought up a bill that would defund some very unused rural area airports, about 10 of them. They don't' have enough traffic to keep them going without Federal subsidies.
> ...



Not so ironically, you have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Provocateur (Aug 4, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Saved by a House bill provision.  Plain and simple.  False crisis manufactured by your friends at the Democratic Party.
> ...



You've actually surpassed rdean and Truthmatters for partisan dipshittedness.    Bravo!


*
Congress has temporarily extended FAA's funding 20 times since the law expired in 2007. Congress has stalled on the 21st extension because the House version of the bill included cutbacks to rural airport subsidies. Senate leaders cried foul, saying that stopgap bills are no place for policy debates. Only once since 2007 have lawmakers added policy-related provisions to the FAA extensions. After the Colgan Flight 3407 accident in 2009 in Buffalo, N.Y., the FAA extension that Congress passed the following year included pilot-safety provisions.*

Need 'compromise' or FAA won't function, Transportation secretary says -- GovExec.com

Moron.


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 4, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



LOL  Unions are us and we put people out of work and lie about the number affected.

Why compromise with Liars.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 4, 2011)

peach174 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > The Wingnuts in the House targeted only small airports in Blue states, stuck it in the bill without any negotiation with the Senate, then left town.
> ...




False.  Post your link.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 4, 2011)

Full-Auto said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...


When you come in here and spout a bunch of bullshit, you're gonna get called on it.

Don't like it?  Tough shit.


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 4, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



I couldnt even buy the stuff about no pork.  Good call.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 4, 2011)

Full-Auto said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Where is your evidence that it hasn't been spent wisely?  Oh that's right, you were talking out your ass.


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 4, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Shrimp on treadmills, funding hookers to drink responsibly, replacing windows in a visitor center that isnt going to be reopened.

Need 
More?


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 4, 2011)

Full-Auto said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 4, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Overall, according to documents uncovered by Judicial Watch in January  2011, Pelosi used the Air Force aircraft for a total of 43 trips,  covering 90,155 miles, from January 1 through October 1, 2010. Judicial  Watch, through FOIA, continues to pursue other records related to  Pelosi&#8217;s use of Air Force aircraft. A May 6-10, 2010, Congressional Delegation to Afghanistan and Germany  &#8220;to discuss issues of mutual interest in Qatar and Afghanistan, as well  as conduct oversight on women&#8217;s issues (troops) in Afghanistan and to  visit with US troops and meet with government officials in Germany.&#8221; The  total cost of military travel was $204,135.00. The records indicate  then-Speaker Pelosi made a personal request that the &#8220;maximum per diem allowance be made available at the enhanced rate of an additional $50.&#8221;


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh, yeah, and "Previous documents obtained by Judicial Watch show the former Speaker&#8217;s  military travel cost the USAF $2,100,744.59 over one two-year period &#8212;  $101,429.14 of which was for in-flight expenses, including food and  alcohol." linky


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 4, 2011)

Full-Auto said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...


I'm not sure what you mean by shrimp on treadmills. But both of the other two are justifiable. I think that womens safety is in an important thing for a society to be concerned about.  I think it's worth not have blight in your city, with broken storefronts, graffiti, projecting a sense of hopelessness.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 4, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


sorry, that's not pork. But thanks for playing!


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 4, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Oh, yeah, and "Previous documents obtained by Judicial Watch show the former Speaker&#8217;s  military travel cost the USAF $2,100,744.59 over one two-year period &#8212;  $101,429.14 of which was for in-flight expenses, including food and  alcohol." linky


That's not pork either.


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 4, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, yeah, and "Previous documents obtained by Judicial Watch show the former Speakers  military travel cost the USAF $2,100,744.59 over one two-year period   $101,429.14 of which was for in-flight expenses, including food and  alcohol." linky
> ...



Yes it is.


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 4, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


It's worse than pork, but it is pork.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 4, 2011)

Full-Auto said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...



studying penis size of homsexuals. my god gertie.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 4, 2011)

You don't know the definition of pork, then.


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 4, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> You don't know the definition of pork, then.


Pork is unnecessary spending by Congress. The Speaker of the House Pelosi, if you read the link, charged the American people for her and her family to fly anywhere at will, often cancelling all preparations with little or no notice, in blatant disregard for the Air Force being a military, not a personal convenience service to fatcats like the superrich Pelosi gang.

And that's not all the stuff Pelosi pulled while she pulled money from yours and my pocket for her and her family's enrichment.

I think you're miffed because you know Judicial Watch backs up their allegations, and they are very true.

Pelosi abused power at taxpayer expense, most of whom do not have an extensive personal fortune like hers.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 4, 2011)

Reid: Congress reaches deal to end FAA shutdown - Politics news


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 5, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > You don't know the definition of pork, then.
> ...




Pork is NOT unnecessary spending by Congress.  Please explain what makes it unnecessary.

Typically, "pork" involves funding for government programs whose economic or service benefits are concentrated in a particular area but whose costs are spread among all taxpayers. Public works projects, certain national defense spending projects, and agricultural subsidies are the most commonly cited examples.​As for Speaker Pelosi, the Bush administration asked Speaker Hastert and then Speaker Pelosi to ride military, for safety, after 9/11.

It's not pork, because it's not a outlay of expenses by Congress to benefit a Congressional district.

It's not Speaker Pelosi wanting special treatment, because it was asked of her by the Bushies, just like they asked Speaker Hastert.

Do you understand now?


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 5, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



It was Study funded by government, Why I am not sure.

As far as the hookers. I liked mine a little tanked, ah memories.

BTW the visitor center is up a mountain.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 5, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > The Wingnuts in the House targeted only small airports in Blue states, stuck it in the bill without any negotiation with the Senate, then left town.
> ...



_[Sigh...]_

Professional Aviation Safety Specialists (PASS) Region II : PASS Legislative Update for July 1, 2011


> The Senate passed its version of the FAA reauthorization legislation (S. 223) in February and the House passed its version (H.R. 658) in April. *The two versions are now in an informal conference and PASS continues to lobby on numerous issues important to PASS members* (see Legislative Update, May 27, 2011). However, House and Senate lawmakers remain at odds over several issues including funding levels, the Essential Air Service program and a House-passed provision that would overturn a National Mediation Board ruling regarding union elections.



That page tracked the genesis of the bill at Opencongress.org/bill/all.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 5, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I know there's a private airfield within 15 miles of where I live, and only two commercial flights a day by Colgan to and from Boston. The rest of the fleet one can see from the highway belongs to private owners, who keep the airport open because they lobbied for it. Next?


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 5, 2011)

Provocateur said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Sorry, buddy, but that is EXACTLY what happened. Feel better, now that you got to call me a moron, though? Ignorant asshole? There...I sure did. 

Now, on to the facts, idiot:

BBC News - FAA shutdown: Congress passes funding bill


> The* temporary* deal contains $16.5m (£10m) of Republican-backed cuts in air service subsidies to rural communities.
> 
> *The bill allows the FAA to continue operating until September*, when Congress returns from summer recess.
> 
> ...


----------



## BDBoop (Aug 5, 2011)

Obama signs bill re-opening FAA temporarily - On Deadline - USATODAY.com


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 5, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Funny thing is the Senate went back into session and passed the House version, which was passed weeks ago, by unanimous consent.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 5, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Do you have any idea what the subsidies that the Republicans objected to have to do with owners of private planes? If you need a hint, it is nothing, which is why I pointed out you have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 5, 2011)

QPW does not understand this issue.

Somebody please explain it to him.


----------



## BDBoop (Aug 5, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> QPW does not understand this issue.
> 
> Somebody please explain it to him.



Can't be done. You were using English, small words, and everything.


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 5, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > QPW does not understand this issue.
> ...



Neither of you to do.  The ranting and avoidance of facts, has demonstrated the point well.


----------



## Provocateur (Aug 5, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Reading comprehension a huge challenge slick?


The funding has been temporary over and over again since 2007.  It was in response to your drama that they wanted a temp bill.  And yet, with libs in charge all through the years it wasn't a problem.....20 times.



See, that wasn't hard now was it?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 5, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> QPW does not understand this issue.
> 
> Somebody please explain it to him.



What is the issue, O Mighty One Note?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 5, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > QPW does not understand this issue.
> ...



That was his first post in the thread. What small, English, words did he use to explain anything?


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 6, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



It never went into conference BECAUSE after the Senate passed it back to the House for that purpose, the riders were attached. What are you reading that claims otherwise?


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 6, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



What? The Republicans object to subsidizing the airport OPERATIONS. If they are closed down, where will the fat cats who donate to the GOP park their Lear jets? Republicans no longer *think* beyond the ends of their noses, period.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 6, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> QPW does not understand this issue.
> 
> Somebody please explain it to him.



You give it a try. I'm sick of spinning my wheels.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 6, 2011)

Provocateur said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Provocateur said:
> ...



Oh, I see. Yours is strictly an ideological argument. Got it. Sorry, pal, it ain't flying anymore.


----------



## BDBoop (Aug 6, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



No pun intended?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 6, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



The House passed a temporary funding bill that the Senate ignored. That is what I am talking about, and you keep talking about the bill that is supposed to re certify the FAA.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 6, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



No.

They object to subsidizing regional airlines. That might end up with some regional airports shutdown, but it will not actually affect the small airports like the one you are talking about because they operate under VFR and the towers are manned by volunteers, not the FAA.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 6, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Rutland-Southern Vermont is a FAA Part 139 certificated airport. As per Federal Aviation Administration records, the airport had 2,689 passenger boardings (enplanements) in calendar year 2004.[5] In the FAA's National Plan of Integrated Airport Systems (20072011) it was categorized as a commercial service airport, which requires at least 2,500 passenger boardings per year.[6]

National Plan of Integrated Airport Systems (NPIAS)


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 6, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


False.


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 6, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



How did it become law skippy?  Since the senate didnt need the house.

this should be good.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 6, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



What part was false?


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 7, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


It's false in that you are claiming that the Senate caved and passed the House bill.  It's just a temporary bill, until Sept. 16, only because the House skipped town.


----------



## BDBoop (Aug 7, 2011)

Is this how it's going to be straight through to the election? I wish to vote to move the election up then, please.

Tuesday works for me.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 7, 2011)

If we had an election next week, the GOP would go the way of the dodo.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 8, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Oh gawd, I see we're nitpicking every tidbit in everyone's archives. How ignorant.

You do know, I hope, that  George Bush ordered the use AF Planes to be used for the Speaker of the House and other officials following the attacks of 911. Denny Hastert (former speaker) used a C-20B for all air transportation to and from DC to Illinois. But as soon as a *Democrat* became Speaker, she got slammed for it. Gee, wonder why? What's good for the goose is good for the gander, unless you happen to be a Democrat that is. 

Do you have numbers in your "files" regarding the "COSTS" involved in any of the Republican Congressional Delegates little adventures to foreign countries? I'm betting no.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 8, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Oh, yeah, and "Previous documents obtained by Judicial Watch show the former Speakers  military travel cost the USAF $2,100,744.59 over one two-year period   $101,429.14 of which was for in-flight expenses, including food and  alcohol." linky



Oh yeah, and

snopes.com: Nancy Pelosi's Jet

And, do you honestly think John Boehner doesn't get reimbursed for his commerical flights and any entertaining he might do with lobbyists, press people, etc., on board??


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 8, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



It's not even an appropriate "subject" to toss into this thread. A strawman argument. That said, "pork" spending reached a pinnacle in 2005, the highest in history, under you-know-who and which party in control.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 8, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Was it an interesting report Willow?


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 8, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > You don't know the definition of pork, then.
> ...



"Pork" is also known as "earmark spending," which means stickys placed on pages in existing bills often having NOTHING to do with the "pork funding" requested, but gets approved because it's part of the bigger package.

Educate yourself. Beck College doesn't cut it.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 8, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Didn't actually read the link, did you... And it's actually in English, not too many big words.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 8, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> Is this how it's going to be straight through to the election? I wish to vote to move the election up then, please.
> 
> Tuesday works for me.



Idiots abound.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 8, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




I'm still waiting for her to define 'unnecessary spending'.


----------

